# Bird identification help. Who knows this



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

It looked as it was eating ants. It would go to every crack in the sidewalk and clean up and then to the side of the rocks and moved dirt away to get to the "prize"

Another hint: A black band on the breast 1/2" from almost wing to wing


----------



## nickadams33 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a Flicker


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree, looks like a flicker to me.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

nickadams33 said:


> Looks like a Flicker


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow....you folks sure know your birds. Thank you I didnt know they are related to the woodpecker (and the only 1 in the family that feeds onthe ground)


----------



## nickadams33 (Apr 11, 2010)

No problem! We have one that visits every spring.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Lots of them around here, they dig up the white grubs that turn into june bugs. Jim


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

They also sound a lot like squirrels barking, drives me crazy squirrel hunting!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

We get em too, they are welcome around here any time. Nice photo in post #5. Could put a caption on that.....

"What the **** was that?! Move again and you're toast little bug!"


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

You can listen to the Flicker's call HERE.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

We have red shafted and yellow shafted Flicker here.
I'll try and get a pic posted this summer.
I also hope to post a white pelican pic.

I once watched two flickers in a courting dance of sorts or it was two males vying for the rights to a female.
Anyways they are beautiful birds to watch.
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a Yellow Shafted Flicker and yes they love ants. Most time all you see is the back veiw as the fly away.

I need to get some better shots of these guys but here is one of my captures.


----------

